# Aircon



## bri5151 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi
The aircon in our Autotrail does not seem very cold. Have you got to get it re gassed like car aircon? It is a Easy cool by Dometic. Are they supposed to run cold or just cool?
Thnanks
Brian :? :?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I assume you are talking about habitation mains voltage (rather than cab, engine driven) aircon ??

If so I had an '03 plate MH that had a a Dometic roof mounted mains unit. It worked pretty well BUT it did take a long time to pull the internal temerature down. once down it did keep it lovely and cool though.

I am not sure about your query in respect of re-gassing. An engine driven unit has all sorts of flexible hoses that are always a little bit porous. I dont THINK mains units have any flexible hoses etc. I suppose its a similar item to a domestic fridge and some of them do need to be re-gassed after about 7 or 7 years.


----------



## bri5151 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Air on*

Hi thanks for the reply, yes it is the mains aircon. Does other members the same problem


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

They're not as cold as the cab aircon - as Mrplodd has pointed out they can take a long time to cool things down. 

Habitation aircons also need to be powerful enough to cope with the space they're meant to cool - when I bought my current van it had a hab aircon that wasn't nearly man enough for the job. 

They work a bit more like a subtle air con in a house or office rather than the frigid blast you get from the cab. But I wouldn't want to be without mine in a southern European summer...

I've got mine set up with an inverter so it can work while you're driving - the kids insisted on it being on all the way back from Italy last year, and could feel the difference within 5 minutes of it being switched off. So in this sense we now think it's 'indispensable'!


----------

